# Bleeding at 4 weeks + 3 days



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi

I had my BFP on Thursday a day early and started with brown spotting on Friday, just when wiped and nothing on pads. I woke up this morning and there was slightly more but still brown. During the day there has been a slight increase and it has gone to a more reddy brown although not gunky or usual period stuff. Still not really enough to make more than a mark on a pad.

I have had no cramping or pain and the clinic said that this can happen and just to try and rest. 

I had placenta previa with my DD so had a c-section, also I had 3 embryos put back in this time. Could any of these factors caused bleeding this time or is it all over and I am miscarrying.

It it the waiting that is the hardest and just trying not to worry.

Any ideas would be great.

Thanks

Jules


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like an implantation bleed, it's old blood, so that's just being got rid of by your uterus. Neither of the factors you've mentioned would cause any bleeding,

I'm sure everythings fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your prompt reply.

Still bleeding but mainly when I wipe and has not really got worse (touch wood) It just looks like very thin rusty red blood, no clots no gunk.

Still no cramps or pains and resting does seem to make it better (although I think that is more gravity    )

Do you think I should ring my GP tomorrow or just wait it out and see if it stops/gets worse

Thanks and have a relaxing Sunday

Jules


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If it's still carrying on overnight, then yes, give your gp a call tomorrow,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Bleeding is getting heavier still red and now assuming the worst   

Thank you for all your help

Jules


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Just to say pregnancy test confirmed its all over.

Because it is so early on how soon do you think I could go for FET as want to get going again asap.

Thanks again for all your advice

Jules


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
I'm so sorry hun 

I would think they would want you to have at least one if not two periods before the FET, but it all will depend on the individual clinic,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

